# Converting a wood smoker smoker box with a propane burner



## mn smoken

I have a char griller smoker deluxe model 50 50 with the fireside box  I live in Minnesota it's hard to keep a high temperature in the cold weather using charcoal lump and wood for primary heat source. I would like to adapt my fire side box with the propane burner is there anyone that can help me to find a turkey burner a horse and a regulator to fit on my propane tank. Hope to hear from you all soon!  













12063_10200246792756713_688666901_n.jpg



__ mn smoken
__ Nov 30, 2013


----------



## gary s

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything  ........  *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## jarjarchef

I would start with this site for the parts.

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/propane--gas-accessories.html

They are one of our sponsors and have a bunch of items that would work.

Things I would look at for this:

Burner and gas pressure needs. Make sure you have the right regulator for the burner. Too much pressure or too little and it will not perform correctly.

Make sure you have a needle valve or a way to do minor adjustments to the flame. Most regulators do not adjust fine enough for this use.

Long tube burner or round burner style. Really depends on your skill and comfort level for the modifications needed. I would think a round one would be easier to adapt to what you want.

Smoke generation.... how do you plan on producing the needed smoke? You can use an AMNPS or Tube from HERE  or you could do the cast iron pan on the burner with wood chunks. The AMNPS or Tube will give you a more consistent smoke and temp to work with, but you need to buy the pellets and the AMNPS or Tube. The cast iron skillet with wood chunks will fluctuate your temps more, but you can use an old pan and wood chunks you find locally. Either way will work well.

Jeramy


----------



## mn smoken

Ty I have looked at the website I'm going to choose the 10 inch round turke not sure what PSI the regulator has to be can you help me out with that and can I get a needle valve there  burner

  Rolf


----------



## jarjarchef

As for the burner and what is needed. Based on the info i found and by using my burner in my smokehouse, I think this burner may be a bit over kill. You are not trying to heat a large cubic area, but you never know.

 I went to the Bayou Classic Web site and found this:

[h2]Product Description[/h2]
Bayou Classic High Pressure Cast Iron Burner 10"D x 15"L,

Most powerful burner available

Includes: Air Control Disc, Brass Orifice Connector (3/8"), Flare Fitting

Must use at least a 20 PSI Regulator

Same burner as the Banjo Cooker(KAB4) & Bayou Cooker(KAB6)

*The BTU's produced by this burner is determined by the Regulator used with this burner (combined with high PSI regulator can produce 210,000 BTU's)

I would use this hose/regulator assembly:

Bayou Classic 0-30 PSI Reg, 48" stainless braided hose

It is adjustable pressure, so there will not be a need for a needle valve.

I put a needle valve on my setup for my smokehouse and eventually went to an adjustable regulator.

Be sure to take pictures and post what you do and how it works out. We all like to look and learn.

Jeramy


----------



## mn smoken

I appreciate the advice thank you! Now we just gotta get the money to buy the parts!!!!

Rolf


----------



## mn smoken

If I used a six inch burner what Psi regulator what I use And does that come with all the pieces I need Like the 10 inch burner does


----------



## JckDanls 07

I would imagine it comes with an orifice that has a 3'8's fitting for the hose...  as JarJar stated above...  "ADJUSTABLE PRESSURE" regulator with hose...


----------

